# Will you buy any AC that come out?



## Jeremy (Aug 9, 2005)

???


----------



## MushroomBoy (Aug 9, 2005)

as long as they all have something added to them. :eh:


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 9, 2005)

Of course! Any AC is gold!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, just because I like the series.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 11, 2005)

of course...i dont know what i'll do if i dont get acds...
and i like your new sig smart tech drgn.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> of course...i dont know what i'll do if i dont get acds...
> and i like your new sig smart tech drgn.


 Thank you, Gohan.


----------



## helmsdeep (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh for sure!  It's an excellent series!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 17, 2005)

There should be an option were it is says "Of course I will are you stupid or something?"


----------



## GAMEQ (Oct 30, 2005)

YES!! AC PWNS ALL!


----------



## Micah (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes! STORM, Check your pms!


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes I will.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 1, 2005)

i probably would.


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2005)

'course!


----------



## Flummoxer (Nov 3, 2005)

No, not if they make a stupid game like The Critterz: Gangs of AC, rated M for mature.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2005)

I sure will! Animal Crossing is awesome, but I don't play it too much, better get started agian, eh?


----------



## ƒish (Nov 3, 2005)

yes. that simple. : )

i think i'll buy every Animal Crossing i can get...

by the way...
Welcome to the Forums, Mario : )


----------



## Canttouchthis04 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not sure....

I'm hoping I win the new one at TBTF......


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 4, 2005)

Heck yes.


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes.Since all future ones will be online, it'll never get boring.


----------



## Copper (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm not really sure because I have never played a Animal Crossing yet so I vote for the question mark one.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 8, 2005)

I hope so. Animal Crossing is so addicting, so think it would be hard to not buy AC games in the future.


----------



## Truffles (Dec 24, 2005)

I probably will buy most of them


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, because I like the "series".


----------



## THELINKMASTER2111 (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, I will.


----------



## Glactor (Jan 11, 2006)

Well if you post on these forums your answer is most likely yes.


----------

